# Florida Carry: We Will Sue Any Cop Who Violates a Member’s Rights



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/florida-carry-we-will-sue-any-cop-who-violates-a-members-rights/


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

This is why I joined.

AFS


----------

